# Final 4: #3 Connecticut Huskies vs. #4 Kentucky Wildcats (04.02.11)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

TV: CBS
Time: 8:49 ET
Where: Reliant Stadium (Houston, TX)

#3 Connecticut Huskies (30-9) vs. #4 Kentucky Wildcats (29-8)









Starting Five: G Kemba Walker, G Jeremy Lamb, F Tyler Olander, F Roscoe Smith, C Alex Oriakhi

How They Got Here:
2nd Round: Defeated (14) Bucknell 81-52
3rd Round: Defeated (6) Cincinnati 69-58
Sweet 16: Defeated (2) San Diego State 74-67
Elite 8: Defeated (5) Arizona 65-63









Starting Five: G Brandon Knight, G Darius Miller, G DeAndre Liggins, F Terrance Jones, F Josh Harrellson

How They Got Here:
2nd Round: Defeated (13) Princeton 59-57
3rd Round: Defeated (5) West Virginia 71-63
Sweet 16: Defeated (1) Ohio State 62-60
Elite 8: Defeated (2) North Carolina 76-69


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Got to pull for the hometown kid from Portland's team. Let's get this W UK.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

My bracket's done and UNC is out, so I'm pulling for UConn and think they will win if Lamb and Oriakhi come to play.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Toss up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Liggins is not going to lock up Kemba like he did Mazzulla and Kendall Marshall.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Real National Championship? Go UConn


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Hey BC, Vargas will never come close to the starting 5... Cats are determined to win... Go Big Blue!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Hey BC, Vargas will never come close to the starting 5... Cats are determined to win... Go Big Blue!


I would say that anybody that has made the final four is pretty much equally determined to win.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I would say that anybody that has made the final four is pretty much equally determined to win.


True... I guess I could have said UK is playing with more determination than they were earlier in the year...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

UK has a lot of your talents like John Wall, Cousins and Patterson?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think Calipari deserves a lot of credit with this team. I mean he turned Harrellson into a really nice center and he turned Miller into a damn good player. This team is a lot more balanced than last year's team because they can hit outside jumpers. If Knight stays with Teague, Gilchrist and Davis coming in and experience in Liggins, Miller and Lamb (possibly) UK has a chance to be scary good next year. I'm not terribly high on Jones. He is a decent player, but his decision to stay or leave has no bearing on how good the 'Cats could be next year at least in comparison to Knight.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kentucky looked like they were on a mission yesterday...

Then again, as good as I think Kentucky is, I'm not sure that Kemba Walker will let his team lose.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Kentucky looked like they were on a mission yesterday...
> 
> Then again, as good as I think Kentucky is, I'm not sure that Kemba Walker will let his team lose.


UConn was a few inches away from going home just like all teams that got to the Final Four. I don't think it's the "destiny" of anyone of them to win it all.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I like Kentucky's run this year. Last year's team relied on pure physical domination and playground basketball, while this year's has gotten by a little more on cunning and timely outside shooting. Harrellson has shown the type of BBIQ that coach Cal wished DeMarcus Cousins had last year.

I don't have much to say about UConn. I think they just find ways to win, and the threat of Kemba going off has opened up the offense quite a bit.

If Harrellson can make or help make the offensive boards like he has been all tournament, then UK will win.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm gonna be rooting for the SoFla boy, Brandon Knight


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> I think Calipari deserves a lot of credit with this team. I mean he turned Harrellson into a really nice center and he turned Miller into a damn good player. This team is a lot more balanced than last year's team because they can hit outside jumpers. If Knight stays with Teague, Gilchrist and Davis coming in and experience in Liggins, Miller and Lamb (possibly) UK has a chance to be scary good next year. I'm not terribly high on Jones. He is a decent player, but his decision to stay or leave has no bearing on how good the 'Cats could be next year at least in comparison to Knight.


Have you watched Kentucky earlier in the season though? Jones was really good, teams have adjusted to him but those adjustments are what opened things up for Harrelson and Knight. I'm not saying that's the sole reason those guys are succeeding or anything like that but still. Jones is still the best player on this team overall throughout this season, even though Knight, Harrelson and even Liggins are the ones that have carried them in the tourney.

Gotta mention that these 2 teams played earlier in the season and UConn outplayed them and won (2 slightly different things there). Both squads have improved but Kentucky more so, imo. Still gotta give UConn the edge but it's close enough that it go either way.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The NCAA website streams these games right? ... If so, I'll be staying up to watch this one. Hopefully I can figure out how to get this up on the PS3 and big screen instead of this netbook. 

Knight v Walker could have a huge bearing on the draft order, so I'm stoked to see them going at it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

SheriffKilla said:


> Have you watched Kentucky earlier in the season though? Jones was really good, teams have adjusted to him but those adjustments are what opened things up for Harrelson and Knight. I'm not saying that's the sole reason those guys are succeeding or anything like that but still. Jones is still the best player on this team overall throughout this season, even though Knight, Harrelson and even Liggins are the ones that have carried them in the tourney.
> 
> Gotta mention that these 2 teams played earlier in the season and UConn outplayed them and won (2 slightly different things there). Both squads have improved but Kentucky more so, imo. Still gotta give UConn the edge but it's close enough that it go either way.


Yeah I watched Kentucky early in the season. Jones is a talented player, but I think he is pretty overhyped. John Henson dominated him when they were matched up twice this year. He has some talent, but losing him is not a huge deal for UK, especially since they have Gilchrist, Davis and Wiltjer coming in next year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If he does go pro, he will be exposed in the league.


----------



## 154rambo (Mar 17, 2011)

I like Kentucky. Their run this tournament has been wild. They pulled out some TOUGH games.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't think Knight or Jones are coming back but Kentucky is going to be really dangerous next year. Amazing to think that Anthony Davis, Gilchrist, Teague, Wiltjer could be an even better class than the Wall, Cousins, Bledsoe and Orton one. Of course they own't have a talent like Patrick Patterson returning, but Darius Miller, Liggins, Lamb etc are good enough.
Kentucky vs Vanderbilt should provide some great entertainment next year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Can't root for either of these teams. Just can't.

I heard Gary Parrish asked Cal how does it feel to be at his first final four....talk about low blow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big early shots by the UConn Bigs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Uconn up 23-19 6:39 left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

One thing about UConn, they do have some depth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seems like the legend of Kemba Walker will be told for a few years down the road.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn took some questionable shots in the last five minutes of the half. Give the ball to Kemba.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The two man symetry between Kemba Walker and Jeremy Lamb should be studied by genetic researchers as a prime example of polymorphism. - @ TheBillWalton


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> If Kentucky wins the title, John Calipari's total compensation this season will be at least $4.1 million.
> 
> If it's UConn-Butler on Monday, you're going to be able to get a championship game ticket for $10.
> 
> ...


 - Darren Rovell


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Harrellson rebound and1.

UK can cut it to 1. Missed but got rebound.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kentucky back in the ball game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If UK wins this game, they win the title.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lamb. Bang from 3. UK takes the lead. 

Walker answers though.


Entertaining game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn is missing wide open shots.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What a block by Jones. 

Then Walker with an impressive defensive play other end.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Really good game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I do not see the appeal in Terrence Jones' game. Someone help me out. 

Looks like Kentucky will live and die by the 3 tonight.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Brandon Knight has a 4.0 and Junior eligibility but he's playing like an idiot right now. 

UConn won't keep missing gimmes. They're getting good shots but more importantly Kentucky isn't taking advantage and building a lead

This game is exposing Calipari yet again. I think they don't have the coach cam in NCAA because they don't want to show Cal having nothing to say

They're basically doing what they want out there


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sometimes I wonder about college coaches and their incessant desire to wait until the TV timeouts. Sometimes you need to call a timeout to give your guys a blow.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know maybe it's just me but it's seemed like these games can't wait to go to commercial..but I guess that's something different


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Come on Cal (either one), start running some damn plays.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

With as much money as CBS/Turner is paying for these games, you shouldn't be surprised they want to go to commercial. The way they feel, the more commercials the better.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Calipari's playbook is somewhere in the back of his bribe safe


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF said:


> With as much money as CBS/Turner is paying for these games, you shouldn't be surprised they want to go to commercial. The way they feel, the more commercials the better.


I'm not surprised at all


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The attendance at Reliant is 75,241. A new NCAA Final Four record. We always do it big in Texas. Way to go Houston! Whoop! - Roland Martin


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Liggins with huge 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kemba's tired I know, but they need to spread the floor and let him take it to the rim.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Some poor decisions by Kemba


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn with some horrible possessions, back to back to back to back.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He barely got enough contact for that


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

leg on the line, thats a 2


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What was Napier doing?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Napier loses control, Wildcats jump on it and call time out.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

That foul there by Kentucky wasn't as bad as Webber's Michigan TO, but still an absolute embarrassment for the entire program. Total ignorance of the situation on the game's largest stage. 

Luckily, Napier bailed them out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WTF. ****ing dumb shot.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

These kids need to stop going for the 3 if it's not really there

Napier bailed himself out getting that rebound too


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They did get the look on that one. Napier hits both, the legend of Kemba is cemented in basketball lore.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

You call a timeout and that is the shot you get? 

The ending of this game sums up the entire tournament - horrifying lack of late game preparation and awareness on the part of everybody except for Butler.

I have no idea how so many players thought they could just coast their way to greatness based on talent, without ever actually learning how to play. 

Brad Stevens should be a constant reminder to all of these kids that apparently think their recruiting ranking will win them games in March...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler's gonna end up winning the national title if UConn comes out on Monday like they are doing tonight. No excuse for how flat they were in the second half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ices it. 


Uconn-Butler in the Final.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

First game since Notre Dame (at the end of the regular season), where UConn's freshmen played like freshmen. My God, they were brutal.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm surprised that this UConn team did what the '06 and '09 teams couldn't, as those teams were clearly superior to this one. College basketball just didn't have any truly elite teams this year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RR 823 said:


> I'm surprised that this UConn team did what the '06 and '09 teams couldn't, as those teams were clearly superior to this one. College basketball just didn't have any truly elite teams this year.


Pretty much. But no one really remembers that 2000 was a down year for college basketball or many other years over the years. It's just either a title or a national runner-up.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Was Hayward a senior last year..if not he probably cries himself to sleep...in a weak draft he could've led his team to two straight final fours and maybe won one...that's probably top 5

I mean he has his money but upping your stock >>> toiling in Utah with Devin Harris running "point"


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He went 8th so he didn't lose that much. Probably winds up in Utah regardless lol.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Maybe it was fatigue but NBA scouts probably noticed how ineffective Walker was against Kentucky's lengthy and athletic players.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No maybe about it

And he still had a couple of really special plays they paid more attention to


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

THAT was the best shot Kentucky could come up with? Just awful. Kentucky, especially Brandon Knight took too many bad shots and it ended up costing them. Their defense was plenty good enough to win, they just couldn't sustain any offense except for a couple of threes here and there. 

I disagree about the coaching part though, I actually think it's pretty stunning how far UConn and Kentucky have made it in the tourney because they are extremely flawed in some areas. They aren't great teams as the name on their jerseys would suggest.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Maybe it was fatigue but NBA scouts probably noticed how ineffective Walker was against Kentucky's lengthy and athletic players.


Kemba wasn't ineffective, he just didn't take as many shots because he always had Liggins and another defender up in his grill. His presence and scoring threat opens up lanes and space for everyone else, clearly the best player in college basketball this season.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Dre said:


> Was Hayward a senior last year..if not he probably cries himself to sleep...in a weak draft he could've led his team to two straight final fours and maybe won one...that's probably top 5
> 
> I mean he has his money but upping your stock >>> toiling in Utah with Devin Harris running "point"


He came out a year early as he was only a junior last year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

croco said:


> Kemba wasn't ineffective, he just didn't take as many shots because he always had Liggins and another defender up in his grill. His presence and scoring threat opens up lanes and space for everyone else, clearly the best player in college basketball this season.


Ugh let's call a spade a spade. He wasn't ineffective? Really? If Uconn had lost we'd be talking about his forays into the paint and the turnovers. He will be seeing defenders like Liggins in the pros right? He's still a very good player but we did see a glimpse of how defenders will play him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hayward left Butler as a sophomore. I'm sure he doesn't regret his decision. NBA millions are enough to soothe any person's pain.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> He came out a year early as he was only a junior last year.


Sophomore last year.


----------

